# Singapore Police Clearance for non citizen help!



## playe (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi guys,

I have just been allocated a case officer and he has requested for the police clearance from Singapore, in the request letter there's a link to the singapore website with the regarded information, but when I got there I couldnt find any information relevant to non-citizen, all the steps listed to do the application are for citizen only. 

I have been reading here and there, and seems like you'd have to email an specific email address asking for the application form and appeal form form then I would carry out the application as normal. With that said I just like to double check if anybody has done that recently and if thats the right way to do it as the informaiton I obtained was from an online forum not from the Singapore website.

Thanks much
J


----------



## huubang (Aug 6, 2014)

playe said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have just been allocated a case officer and he has requested for the police clearance from Singapore, in the request letter there's a link to the singapore website with the regarded information, but when I got there I couldnt find any information relevant to non-citizen, all the steps listed to do the application are for citizen only.
> 
> ...


Print out the visa application with your name and dependants (if any) on it. Download the application for COC from the police website and fill it up. Bring all that to Police Cantonment Complex right next to Outram Park MRT station. Take a queue and then pay the fee and wait for collection. Try to go early when they started to open to avoid the crowd.


Cheers.


----------



## bobbyalex (May 27, 2014)

They have separate forms for Citizens and others. The forms are available at the office. The one I took with me (the one I downloaded from the site) was different from what they had so I had to fill it up again. They are closed from 12-1for lunch (or was it 12-2, I forgot) and they are open only till 5. As Huubang said, go early; the process takes some time as you have to wait to get your fingerprints done. They are not open on Saturday.

Don't forget to take passport size photos and your passport (plus 1 copy). I think you need around 2 photos.

The processing time is around 3 weeks and there is not way to expedite it.

Oh, and you have to come back to collect it on the day mentioned. They wont post it.


----------



## playe (Feb 14, 2014)

oh sorry guys, forgot to mention, Im currently in Australia and not a singapore citizen so I would have to post the application to them , but the steps listed on their site are for singapore citizens


----------



## bobbyalex (May 27, 2014)

playe said:


> oh sorry guys, forgot to mention, Im currently in Australia and not a singapore citizen so I would have to post the application to them , but the steps listed on their site are for singapore citizens


You should be able to get it done at the Singapore consulate in Australia.


----------



## playe (Feb 14, 2014)

bobbyalex said:


> You should be able to get it done at the Singapore consulate in Australia.


Thats what I thought and it'd be much much easier, but I dont think we can do that... or am I wrong?


----------



## bobbyalex (May 27, 2014)

playe said:


> Thats what I thought and it'd be much much easier, but I dont think we can do that... or am I wrong?


From the Immi site (emphasis mine):



> Non-citizens: Apply for a COC from the Singaporean Police Force. Visit website above for details of what to provide. You will need to obtain a letter from the Department requesting the certificate and provide a set of fingerprints taken by a qualified officer at a police station or *an authorised office of the country in which you are living*. Please note there can be delays in Australia in obtaining fingerprints.


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

You can request through consulate that's is the only way otherwise 2nd option you can fly to Singapore and apply in person as mentioned above process.


----------



## playe (Feb 14, 2014)

bobbyalex said:


> From the Immi site (emphasis mine):


That is basically saying that I need a letter from Australia Immi Dep. requesting such document and then include that letter in the application for the Singapore PC, I have got that letter so its no worries on that front. But that doesnt mean we can get it done at the Singapore Consulate from how I understand it? I guess ringing the Consulate up asking for the information on how to obtain the PC for non-citizen would be a good idea too....


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

U can call them and get detail, there are forms for non citizen also.
Don't worry for sure consulate will have some way out.


----------



## dhnguyen85 (Oct 3, 2014)

huubang said:


> Print out the visa application with your name and dependants (if any) on it. Download the application for COC from the police website and fill it up. Bring all that to Police Cantonment Complex right next to Outram Park MRT station. Take a queue and then pay the fee and wait for collection. Try to go early when they started to open to avoid the crowd.
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Hi Huubang,
"Print out the visa application": do you mean print out the page where we upload documents and displaying the list of uploaded documents?

Is it necessary to wait for CO to get an official letter to appeal for PCC in Singapore? I'm a Vietnamese living in Singapore.


----------



## Stakeout (Oct 10, 2014)

dhnguyen85 said:


> Hi Huubang,
> "Print out the visa application": do you mean print out the page where we upload documents and displaying the list of uploaded documents?
> 
> Is it necessary to wait for CO to get an official letter to appeal for PCC in Singapore? I'm a Vietnamese living in Singapore.


I used the "Acknowledgement of Application Received" + attached a copy of the document checklist. They processed my application without a hitch.


----------



## dhnguyen85 (Oct 3, 2014)

Stakeout said:


> I used the "Acknowledgement of Application Received" + attached a copy of the document checklist. They processed my application without a hitch.


May I ask where you found the "Acknowledgement of Application Received"? After logging in ImmiAccount I cannot find such acknowledgement, but the payment receipt instead.


----------



## Stakeout (Oct 10, 2014)

dhnguyen85 said:


> May I ask where you found the "Acknowledgement of Application Received"? After logging in ImmiAccount I cannot find such acknowledgement, but the payment receipt instead.


I got mine in my email.

When you make payment for the VAC for your visa, you should receive that in your email. This "Acknowledgement of application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa" has your name, application ID, transaction reference and file number on it.


----------



## dhnguyen85 (Oct 3, 2014)

Stakeout said:


> I got mine in my email.
> 
> When you make payment for the VAC for your visa, you should receive that in your email. This "Acknowledgement of application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa" has your name, application ID, transaction reference and file number on it.


it's surprising... I didn't receive any email like that... Already checked spam folder but no sign of it! Does anyone have any advices on this, besides waiting for CO allocation?


----------



## Stakeout (Oct 10, 2014)

dhnguyen85 said:


> it's surprising... I didn't receive any email like that... Already checked spam folder but no sign of it! Does anyone have any advices on this, besides waiting for CO allocation?


I went through an agent so I have no idea what is it like inside a immi account.

Singapore MFA has this to say for Singapore CoC:

Applicants must show proof of requirement of police clearance by the requesting authority via:

• Applicants applying for migration must lodge their application for migration with the Immigration/Embassy/Consulate of the country of migration. They can apply after receiving the acknowledgement letter, which will state applicant’s name/file/case number. Checklist can be accompanied with the acknowledgement letter.


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

Singapore coc is not much time taking, you can wait for CO assignment and then CO will give letter to request for COC.


----------



## dhnguyen85 (Oct 3, 2014)

leo128 said:


> Singapore coc is not much time taking, you can wait for CO assignment and then CO will give letter to request for COC.


The website says it would take 2-3 weeks, it is okay but due to the fact that I am leaving Singapore to go back my hometown, I prefer to submit appeal form early while I'm still in Singapore. I guess I will try using the payment receipt as a visa application acknowledgement.


----------



## qwerty6 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi,

Does anyone know if the Singapore COC has an expiry? 
Is it the normal 1 year validity?

Thanks!


----------



## truetypezk (Dec 4, 2014)

dhnguyen85 said:


> The website says it would take 2-3 weeks, it is okay but due to the fact that I am leaving Singapore to go back my hometown, I prefer to submit appeal form early while I'm still in Singapore. I guess I will try using the payment receipt as a visa application acknowledgement.


Hi I am in a similar situation as you once did, may I know did u get the COC successfully in this way with the acknowledgement letter & checklist? Thanks a lot!


----------



## truetypezk (Dec 4, 2014)

Stakeout said:


> I went through an agent so I have no idea what is it like inside a immi account.
> 
> Singapore MFA has this to say for Singapore CoC:
> 
> ...



Hi I suppose you are a Singapore citizen? I am a PR and not sure if SPF is going to issue the COC just based on the acknowledgement letter and the checklist.


----------



## Star314 (Feb 12, 2015)

playe said:


> oh sorry guys, forgot to mention, Im currently in Australia and not a singapore citizen so I would have to post the application to them , but the steps listed on their site are for singapore citizens


Hi,
You can download updated application & appeal form SPF website, just google Singapore COC.

This form contains list of required documents. You also need to get your finger print certified by police officer.
To get finger print scan certified complete application and appeal form and take prepaid envelope and go to nearest police station, in NSW police officer take finger prints electronically and will print which is acceptable by Singapore COC office.
Important thing is you need prepaid envelope with COC address, because police officers will not give you finger print form they will certify and attach with your application and will post by themselves.
I did mine in the same way Singapore police force took 15 working days to prepare and sent me through registered post.


----------



## tan_007 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi Star314,

I have submitted my COC appeal and they have received it on 25th March. Requesting you to let me know the following:

1. I read somewhere in the forum that SPF sends a acknowledgement to your mentioned email. Is this true? I don't see this in any official website as part of their process.

2. Do you know how much time it took to get the COC once it is dispatched from Singapore? I am just trying to figure out the time consumed by the postal service providers (Singpost etc.)

3. As you know Case Officer gives you 28 days to respond back, 15 working days as per your timeline is very neck to neck. How did you manage that? Requested additional time to CO?

4. Did you try reaching SPF to follow up/expedite and got any response from the mentioned mail?

I know I asked too many questions. But it will be a great help if you can respond as you have done COC recently.

Thanks,
Tan


----------



## Star314 (Feb 12, 2015)

1. They will not send you any acknowledgement that they have received your application or not. Call them they will give you application reference number. Call on this number +65 6435 8277 try to call during morning time eg 8.00 am Singapore time mostly this number is busy you have to try again and again. 
2. They will send you certificate through registered post. In my case it took more than a week to receive in Australia. 
3. There is no way to expedite your application, they take 15 days to process application for foreigners. 
4. Its better to call and get your reference number and send email about status of your application. Once you get reply from them forward their response to co and request for more time. In most cases co gives extra time if you have a valid reason. 
Feel free to ask any questions 
Regards and best of luck.


----------

